# This is terrible would be considered abuse.



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I just came across this today. It is pure animal abuse.

http://en.huanqiu.com/beijing/society/2011-03/634155.html


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh no! It's awful! Poor thing's!

This reminded me, of what I'm always asking myself...y do some people see animal's as object's, vanity decoration's rather then living thing's???

If animal's could talk they would say that the human race are bad people and we all suck, there are few exception's.

Yes we are, as we say the dominant species on this earth, but animal's were here first...and y can't we share the planet, and all live in peace!

If we just took the time, animal's can show us and teach us interesting thing's!


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

I love how their defense against it is that they can "live for months" because the water is "full of nutrients." Ok...Let's see how the vendors like to be put in a small room (not even a SEALED room) and see how well they live off of powerade, water and flintstone's gummies.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I totally agree with you.
There is this new show on animal planet about how animals that are usually shy are starting to attack.
I wonder why....
Maybe because we are starting to get closer and closer to their living space. And they get threatened.

I felt bad when I seen that turtle in the baggie. No offense to the Chinese/other Asain countries (my boyfriend is Japanese, born and raised). But I notice the people get obssessed with stuff very easily and I hope this does not happen with these.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol powerade and flintstones vitamins.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

oh I knew I shouldn't have read that, so terrible


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah, I figured I would be nice to the vendors and give them some sort of solid food with the flintstone gummies. That is more justice than what they are doing to these animals. I hope this does not become a popular fashion.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh right I did not realise...how are they supposed to eat?


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

They drink the water to get nutrients.


----------



## Vocaloid (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh, that sounds just horrible. Imagine being trapped inside a tiny container without any room to move around. I hope that the ban on these horrible trinkets is successful. There's no reason that a turtle or fish should suffer like those inside these devices.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

*in other words, they don't


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope it gets banned too. It's one of those things like it may be cute but it is an unrealistic enviroment for any animal to live. I hope most of the buyers take the animal out and have a more suitable habbitat for it.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Here is another one. It is from 2008 so it is old. Probably banned now.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/205...ve-goldfish-keyrings-are-cruel-say-RSPCA.html


----------



## Vocaloid (Mar 29, 2011)

If it was possible I'd buy all of those fish and turtles just to free them into their natural environment. That wouldn't be a great idea either due to the fact that they'd probably use all the money to buy more fish to put inside those horrible containers. I support the ban of these trinkets 100%.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh I know. I am sorry PlakatFighter if you took offense, but in todays society it is sad to see how so many things go famous for everyone liking the item or buying it. (Maybe I should of made a more general statement.) For example the tiny dog craze, every one wants a tiny dog to carry around and dress. People need to go back and think were the roots of things are


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

Lol thanks. I was like ah shoot I got some one upset, what am I going to say to fix it for others not to think of my a racist person. 

Thanks for giving me a heartattack.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i saw those things yesterday, and signed a petition to get them banned. they're horrid. D: poor things die before the stuff runs out. one person DID buy one, just to rescue the turtle. it's horrid, but pretty common. i mean, in Japan, you can buy Marimo balls in teeny cell phone charms. i guess someone else decided to try turtles and goldfish? ;A:


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Cassandra90 said:


> No offense to the Chinese/other Asain countries (my boyfriend is Japanese, born and raised). But I notice the people get obssessed with stuff very easily and I hope this does not happen with these.


No offense is taken, and I know you didn't mean to be racist or offensive by saying this, but it's good to keep in mind that that pretty much anything that says "No offense meant" or "not to be racist" will tend to offend or be racist. Next time, don't just take one specific group or race and say "they do this, they do that", because there is an equal chance that anyone of any race will be like that. 


As for your links, it really is sad, but chances are the vendors are doing what they need to do to make money, even if it isn't morally correct.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> Don't worry I didn't really take offense to that, in fact I agree with you... LOL. I kinda chuckle inside when I see these ladies carrying their Louie Vuitton purse that millions of others have..... and say to myself 'what a bunch of sheeps'. But hey, to each their own.


Louis Vuitton purses are actually really well made purses, and for many people a tradition. And you say you see "millions", well most of the ones you see are fake, and you make it sound like you are bunching everyone together that buys designer purses. Did you ever think so many people have them because they might actually be hardy handbags? They last for decades and can be passed down. I happen to have several, and I also happen to _not_ be a sheep. 

Sorry to be off-topic, but I had to say something.




Ugh the turtle and fish thing is soo sad 

It reminds me of in Mexico how they sell those tiny turtles in those little plastic things with the tiny palm tree.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

That's just awful. I hope someone arrests whoever's selling them for abuse.

Those 'charms' make the Aqua-Block look nice.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> Like I said, to each their own. I just can't justify paying $1000 and over for a purse regardless if it's 'well made'. It better be made from the finest of fine championship winning show cattle full grain leathers. Plus the sticthing threads better be made from the hair of Goldy Locks or made of pure gold strands. And comes with a magical fairy who, when I'm in feeling in the mood for, can call it to sprinkle magical fairy dust on me and give me wings so I can fly high high above the pretty sky.
> 
> Anyways...... back on topic. * This pet in keychain thing reminds me of what I saw on tv. It showed some lady wearing some sort of see-thru high heels that had goldfish on the bottom sole.*


OMG where was this? That fish would be soo scared just jostling around


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've seen those shoes, too. :/ those poor goldies probably didn't last long at all. ;A; found an article on them, but can't find pics of the actual thing:
*http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/goldfish/discoshoes.php*


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I think they've been banned. I looked them up myself and now they have them with fake goldfish.


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

Guys...simple solution here. Just report Plakatfighter...his name alone deserves a ban.


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

I really like the IDEA of this I wish there was a way that I could take my boys around and show they off to bad it could NEVER be done..unless I want to waddle down the street holding my 2.5 gal..hmmm that could work Giant necklace betta tank..heck ya this is my bling


----------



## CrowntailxKing (Mar 18, 2011)

YoshesMom said:


> I really like the IDEA of this I wish there was a way that I could take my boys around and show they off to bad it could NEVER be done..unless I want to waddle down the street holding my 2.5 gal..hmmm that could work Giant necklace betta tank..heck ya this is my bling


Perhaps a glass top hat?


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

hahaha, the hat would be an awesome idea, LOL XD


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> hahaha, the hat would be an awesome idea, LOL XD


 We should have a way to carry our finned friends around. They're already making bird backpacks! Bring on the betta carriers!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

PlakatFighter said:


> They do. It's called a Critter Keeper, it comes with handles..... but then I guess it'll be a crime to walk along and carry it since it doesn't come in a 29 gallon tank.


Seriously, stop it. NO ONE ever said 29 gallons.


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

turtle10 said:


> Seriously, stop it. NO ONE ever said 29 gallons.


I like how he thinks were all a bunch of PETA crybabies that thinks bettas need 100 gallons to live. :rofl:

Oh, and Plakat Fighters, I have one thing for you:


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

JKfish said:


> No offense is taken, and I know you didn't mean to be racist or offensive by saying this, but it's good to keep in mind that that pretty much anything that says "No offense meant" or "not to be racist" will tend to offend or be racist. Next time, don't just take one specific group or race and say "they do this, they do that", because there is an equal chance that anyone of any race will be like that.
> 
> 
> As for your links, it really is sad, but chances are the vendors are doing what they need to do to make money, even if it isn't morally correct.



Lol, I'm part chinese, and I take no offense to anything. XDDD

This is terrible, but it is true that the majority of China is like this. This is not the worst I've heard about when it comes to Animal Cruelty Laws in China (or lack thereof). This includes food as well...I've always been told by my grandma that, to her ancestors, Buddha said: "any living creature with it's back facing the sun is food for humans". Hence why you always hear stories of people eating dog/cat/bugs/etc.

Sure western cultures strongly disapprove of eastern cultures, but whining and complaining about it is not going to change x many years of history. It's like a similar situation of eastern cultures whining and complaining to western cultures for "wasting good food" by keeping dogs/cats as pets. I don't think you're going to change your views on that, yeah?

I noticed that in the article one man bought a turtle to hang in his office. He's right, turtles are EXTREMELY good luck to have in an office, it's pretty much the equivalent of a money magnet. However, it's not like he can have a legit tank in his cubicle, or in his office unless he's a CEO or something. Then I noticed that a tourist bought one, just to release it. Notice this difference in mindset? It's a culture thing, not necessarily a moral thing.

Also in response to the Beijing Olympics Goldfish keyrings, there was:
“We can’t understand why anyone would want to buy such a thing.”

That's exactly my point, westerners would not understand the mindset, but if left unattended, this kind of thing would be insanely popular...especially if somebody bought 8 gold ones and one black one! 


*I* personally don't like this whole thing, due to the lack of space and oxygen and the "nutrient water", but if I were indeed allowed to bring in a 100 gallon tank with 8 gold fancies and 1 black moor to an exam/work, I would TOTALLY do it. I need all the luck I can get, lmao.


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have talked to my boyfriend about this and he said the exact same thing about the animals back facing the sun is food. He is Japanese and lived in Japan until he was 16. He does not agree with the bagged live animals, but like you said it is part of their heritage/tradition of good luck. Myself, I don't think wrong of people who have ate dog, cat and etc. I have family members that eat horse, I may cringe but it is part of the heritage. 

I just don't understand why keep something like that in such a small place where they are unable to more nor take a breathe almost. Even though it is good luck you would think you would want to keep it alive for the spirituality of the sense of goodluck to live on too. But it is like how some carry the rabbits foot for goodluck, it is dead of course but the thought of good luck still lives on.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I heard horse meat is really tough/chewy! I don't have any family members that eat dog/cat, but my great-grandma used to make soups out of bugs for my mum...if it were me...I would run, XD

But I definitely agree with you, the little bags seem silly, because if the animal dies that's really bad luck, ...I would probably run home as fast as I could and cut the bag open immediately X_X.

I think the idea with the Beijing ones is the temporary luck just to have at the stadium, it's not luck for the person holding them, but for the athletes. No actual idea though :/


----------



## Cassandra90 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have only tried the crickets that are fried and seasoned with chilli powder, it was interesting.
My boyfriends parents have ate dog when living in Japan. Of course living here now they said they wouldn't and they own a dog now as a pet. 

I never thought of that for the goldfish at the stadium.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

it's not easy at all to carry the Kritter Keepers by the handle. o.o the handles are actually kinda useless unless they're empty, or don't have water in them. i took the handles off my KK's. .____o


----------

